# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Sweet Dreams Encouraged By Smartphone App - ITProPortal

## Dream Guide Team

Zee News*Sweet Dreams Encouraged By Smartphone App**ITProPortal*The app plays a 'soundscape' which Wiseman says will encourage a type of dream. The user can choose between peaceful countryside, bustling streets and even space adventures. Some soundscapes are designed to encourage '*lucid dreaming*', where the dreamer *...*Scientists create a '*dream*' appZee News*Dream*:ON app could shape your dreamsUbergizmo*all 206 news articles »*

----------

